# Aranmula Boat Race - 2013



## apacheebest (May 6, 2014)

Hi ,

Posting some pics of last year aranmula boat race in Kerala for all of your Critics and Comments.
Gears Canon 5DMIII : Lens 24- 105 f/4 IS USM , 70-200 f /2.8 IS II USM + 2X Teleconvertor III

01)






02)





03)





04)





05)





Thanks for Viewing

Anil George


----------



## Menace (May 6, 2014)

Hello Anil,

Thanks for sharing - are these Jpegs straight out of camera or have you done some post processing?


----------



## apacheebest (May 6, 2014)

Yes, i shoot mostly JPEG L only , added name tag in Picasso and some light adjustments thats all, these are my old pics. Posting some more pics for you. 

01)





02)





03)





04)





05)





06)





07)





08)





09)





Anil George


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2014)

Hi Anil.
Nice shots, interesting topic! I was just wondering if there is a limit to the number of oarsmen per boat, or can you just keep squeezing them on until they get in each others way? 

Cheers Graham. 



apacheebest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Posting some pics of last year aranmula boat race in Kerala for all of your Critics and Comments.
> Gears Canon 5DMIII : Lens 24- 105 f/4 IS USM , 70-200 f /2.8 IS II USM + 2X Teleconvertor III
> ...


----------



## apacheebest (May 13, 2014)

Hi Graham ,

The snake headed Boat are called "Chundan Vallam" .

Here is a Link with all the details of the Boat , crew and its tradition during Aranmula Boat Race.

Please visit : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chundan_Vallam .

Hope you have received all the details you required.

Thank you for visiting.

Anil George

(N.B) : The Ideal Way shoot this Boat Race is to Hire a Private Boat in Advance and shoot from that Boat.
i put up my two Beach Umbrellas and 2 Plastic chairs on the Opposite side of the Main Venue. It soon became too crowded and i had no room to move my Location. i can tell you that even 400mm is Less, need a 600mm to 800mm to reach Opposite Bank. i am planning to Hire a Boat and shoot this event from an entire different angle this year in Aug - Sep 2104.


----------

